# Something New



## BrentWin (Sep 15, 2015)

Earlier this summer, I had a customer of mine ask if I made elk calls. He is a guide in New Mexico and has purchased several predator calls from me in the past. He said that my open reed predator calls were close, so I started from there.

We don't have alot of elk in Missouri, so I got on YouTube and started listening to cow elk. After a tinkering with toneboards and reeds. I sent my first prototype to Dominic. He wasn't impressed. So after a long phone conversation, it was back to the drawing board, with a better idea of what he wanted.

The second prototype was mailed off. Three days later, I got a call. Dominic was raving about the new design and ordered 5 for himself and his guides. Below is a pic of that first group of calls made using babinga, hedge and olivewood with delrin toneboards. The second pic is a bull killed on the first morning of using one of my calls.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 18 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats on the calls and one for him on the elk.


----------



## TimR (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a great story to go along with selling your calls! Nice !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice calls and bull

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2015)

Best bottom line results I've seen in a long time. Congrats on your tenacious ingenuity! Nice array of wood species. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 15, 2015)

Doesn't get any better than that, Congrats !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats on your success! and the hunters'....... Taking a bull elk with a bow, very impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol, the locals here in New Mexico live and breathe elk hunting this time of year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 15, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Lol, the locals here in New Mexico live and breathe elk hunting this time of year.



And after elk season, they appear to go crazy over coyote hunting.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2015)

Brent that has to be extremely satisfying to be able to build something outside your normal range of expertise and nail it on the second try. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome....simply awesome...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW !!! Thats the puddin that sells the proof. There fore the proof is in the pudding!!! Con grats nice looking calls Brent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2015)

VERY COOL! 

Looks like you got a good customer there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think maybe all this praise is going to your head!!! Your starting to look like @Brink just saying!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 15, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I think maybe all this praise is going to your head!!! Your starting to look like @Brink just saying!!



What can I say, great primates think alike.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 15, 2015)

Very cool and beautiful calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 17, 2015)

Results! It's nice to see all the fancy calls on this forum, but seeing results is better yet. Congrats. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 20, 2015)

Another bigg'un down

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats on the new product line!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2015)

Cant get any better advertising than that  Thats gotta feel pretty good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Awesome season!! You got some customers for life. Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

